# okapi



## cobalt

been doodling with a okapi member of the giraffe family

playing around with the transition from topper to stick. not to sure which approach to take ?

But my granddaughter wants a witch on a broom stick as its Halloween stuff is in the shops now. This is something we don't celebrate here its more of a American thing .its more traditional to celebrate Guy Fawkes just goes to show how marketing people can affect people .

But as my granddaughter can twist me round her little finger I suppose I have to make one if I can find a traditional broom


----------



## MJC4

Your G-daughters witch should be a fun project. I thoroughly enjoy working on caricatures. It lets you create your own unique piece not having to make it look like a certain bird or animal. I am interested to see how U go about it.


----------



## cobalt

I much prefer wild life projects , not one for folk art. It gives the opportunity to use different materials as I intend to use water buffalo horn for the animals horns its the right colour.

and have yet got to do a few market sticks . hoping to laminate different woods together and like the natural look of them. These will make quality presents for my brother and his wife and add a little something different with there horoscope sign or initials on them


----------



## CAS14

Scary, looks a bit like a drill instructor that I had in 1966! ;-)


----------



## cobalt

CAS14 it was based on the mother in law, captured her likeness very well. still make me shudder

I find the wild life stuff more interesting as not dealing with the same shape all the time . and allows playtime with colours.

So any thing from the dragon /griffin/rhino and most wlid fowl relaxing . I have done a few ladies heads based on art nova design which is interesting., but still think the market stick is the best shape.

I find the wood spirit, wizards and Santa on a stick very much alike and couldn't do one on the shank I would find it to limiting. Its just a culture thing they don't go down well here and doubt you would find a English stickmaker doing them.

The topper allows better detail to be achieved and prefer the look of it it just looks better balanced , but think you take a different view on this and don't know if my style of design would go down well there..

but diversity is part of stickmaking


----------



## CV3

I think I had the same DI, CAS14. Cobalt Grandkids are so good at rapping up grand parents !


----------



## cobalt

It is a pity you guys are over the pond as I was offered some large diameter shanks around 2 inchs  otherwise I could have posted these for some of you but the export of woods are strictly controlled and would need a export license to do it .So had to refuse them

The local wooded area is looking good with several potential shanks waiting to be harvested when the sap falls, some of you guys would have a field day as these a lot of thicker shanks available there. I am hoping to harvest around a100 to keep me going for the next 2 couple of years .My stock at present is pretty good have some 50=shanks over 2years old and around 60 + over 1 year old ,plenty to go at.

have permission to cut down a few of the hazel main stems so should get a few that will make a one piece crook so will cut these in November and seal them with bitchimmin until seasoned

I am getting to many requests for sticks from people for Christmas and cant possibly make them all as much as I would like to. Dogs seem the most popular .But we lead a active life and other interests stop me from saying yes otherwise it would become a full time job and I only do it for my own interest.. Once the croquet season is finished I should get a bit more time


----------



## CV3

Sounds like you have a wonderful resource for your sticks. This is the first Christmas in a while I have not had a enventory sticks. I normally have done 10 or 12 stick to sell. I would start in spring but just did not have time this year. I have a number of family gifts I am trying to do this year so I am jut not going to take any more orders from others. I have 3. That is all I want to do. I just tell people I do not have time to do any thing else this year. Like you cobalt, Ido this for enjoyment.


----------



## MJC4

In agreement on doing for enjoyment. Family members are after me to do more craft shows and online sales. I had considered it, but after doing the local Hometown Fest and seeing what sold I don't want to have to produce pieces just for sales. I will continue to produce pieces I like and if they sell so be it if not they will go in my collection or be gifted.


----------



## cobalt

Looks like we all have the same problem, people see your work then want it, especially if its free. Its when people offer a sensible price that's when you think your improving. But have had a few sold by people giving a reasonable offer .

St ill like most of us here I just make what I like people can take it or leave it, but its a good feeling when they do offer to buy it.


----------



## cobalt

started the animal, wife went shopping so no interruptions, but poor quality light grey sky's autumn is coming shorter day light


----------



## Rodnogdog

It's looking good so far!


----------



## cobalt

A tad more done today

Had to fit a couple of hardwood for the horns to improve its strength, cut the hole for the glass eyes.and trying to sort the transition out between topper and shank.

The hazel shank is bent so will have to straighten it for someone to use

Got some new lanyards hust seeing how they fit and if people would want them.


----------



## MJC4

Going to be another sweet looking piece. I still wish I had half your drawing ability!


----------



## CV3

Nice Cobalt! That is going to be a good looking stick.


----------



## Rodnogdog

Looking good, I like it!


----------



## cobalt

eyes fixed and woodburning done so about ready to paint, maybe the eyes a tad to large


----------



## cobalt

finally got back to painting the okapi applied a wash and very thin coats of paint . building the paint up with thin washes to prevent losing any detail .Paint straight from the tube just fills in all the texture and spoils the overall look.

so a few wash's applied just need to build it up slowly .here's the mess its in

The body needs a deeper brown and the snout wants a black/brown finish

attaching the puffin to its shank fixing a ferule when I cut to height .then a few coats of Danish oil.

Had a offer on the puffin that came out of the blue of 170$ not to bad considering I sold the pig for 110$ which took a lot more work.


----------



## MJC4

Okapi is looking good Dennis. I like the way you don't just do the everyday dogs, bears etc. If my memory serves me, didn't you do a rhino as well? An African themed stick rack would be a very interesting addition to the house.


----------



## Rodney

You do some great looking work. I don't think the eyes are too large. They look proportionate to me.

Nice to see that you can get some decent money for your work though I doubt the $175 actually covers all your time on the puffin.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

no one was more surprised tan me for the offer but I did have three people after it so the site I used helped but I didn't offer them for sale they asked me .which was pleasing to think people like my work enough to do so... You are right tho it doesn't really cover the time but that's not why I do it yes its good to cover materials ad put the money for tools .. but no doubt it will be a one off.

I do like to tackle different objects and spend a lot of time researching them I don't like carving the same thing twice but as the puffin is my favourite bird it was different .

I keep looking for different things to carve that will go well on a hiking pole and keep looking for different ways of attaching the toppers to enhance them so the transition from topper to shank is enhanced.

But of all the things I still love the traditional crook and still think its one of the most difficult thing to get perfect if there is such a thing.


----------



## cobalt

a tad more done slow job painting this weather . needs the eyes cleaning and a few coats of varnish attaching to the shank. that also needs straightening and tidying up before coating with danish oil.


----------



## MJC4

Very nice. Are U using an airbrush?


----------



## cobalt

No i dont use a airbrush. just thin dry brush painting blending the final colour areas with a dry hogs hair bristles which eliminates definate lines of colour


----------

